# What did you trade/sale to get your Cruze?



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

I traded in my 2000 Pontiac Bonneville SSEi. I loved the smooth ride and power but hated the gas mileage and reliability of it.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

2000 Saturn SL1. It was a $4000 car that I drove for about the last 7 years that served me very well  It was my good gas mileage budget commuter so its a real treat to upgrade to my loaded 2LT.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I traded a 2008 Cobalt 2LT for a 2012 Cruze LTZ RS 6 months later traded that 2012 LTZ RS for a 2013 Cruze LTZ RS...


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

I got rid of a Pontiac too. I had a 2000 Grand Prix GT 2door Coupe that was a pretty good car. I didn't pay much, $4700 and put 67K on it. It had leather, Bose, sunroof, HUD, etc so it was comfortable and got mid 20's with it. When I first got it I could get 30mpg if I tried. 

But living in Maine, the rust got to it so bad it was beyond what I wanted to fix. 










So I dumped it for $850 and bought the ECO outright.


----------



## widgetoc (Sep 10, 2012)

My 2010 Malibu LT got totaled out from under me. My LTZ was the consolation prize as a result of that. (I'd had had the Malibu totally paid off, so I got a nice chunk of change from insurance. 0% for 48 months for what remained to purchase the Cruze... Deal!)

I loved my Malibu but the Cruze's heated seats and keyless entry seriously helped get me through the mourning phase...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

2010 Lancer GTS MT for my ECO MT. I didn't trust the clutch/transmission.

2002 Pontiac Montana AWD for Penguin LS MT. Cylinder 4 had a low compression issue and it was going to be $1500 just to open up the engine to see what was wrong.


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

Traded in a 2004 Chevy Trailblazer I love this suv but hated getting 13MPG 









Just recently bought a 1995 ford f150 eddie bauer edition from a guy up in pa on craigslist it is now my new project


----------



## bubby2411 (Sep 3, 2011)

also i will make a thread of before and after of what i do to the truck just to show what all i will do to it


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

2010 Jeep Rubicon, gas mileage was killing me, plus the wife's vehicle was getting a little long in the tooth so to speak... We test drove a Cruze and we were convinced...


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Gave my 2004 Aveo to my wifes cousin for free. It had 157000 miles on it and I was due for new commuter car anyway. Wanted the 12 Eco 6M in Topaz Blue Metallic.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## ctrider (Sep 9, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> 2010 Jeep Rubicon, gas mileage was killing me, plus the wife's vehicle was getting a little long in the tooth so to speak... We test drove a Cruze and we were convinced...


Oh, I would so want a JK Rubicon for my weekend warrior and the ECO for my DD.


----------



## babymobilcruze (Aug 17, 2012)

2006 Infiniti G35 coupe, man I really miss it and the lovely exhaust note, but not as much as my 06 TBSS i traded for the G coupe.


----------



## smoove87 (Jul 9, 2012)

I traded in my 2000 Taurus as a cash for clunker to get my Cruze. Got $3000 after paying $5000 for it 5 years and 120,000 miles.

Sent from my PC36100 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## MIPS64 (Sep 10, 2012)

2002 Malibu. Had a cracked intake manifold. Literally died in the dealers parking lot. Told them I would not hesitate to get it towed if they screw with me. They gave me $500 for it. Before getting to the dealer I stopped at McDonald's so I didn't go in with an empty stomach. I noticed my temp gauge was in the red while in drive thru so I took a chance and drove it two miles down the road. They let me drive the new car to the bank to get the check.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

06 cobalt ls. i wanted a cheap gas sipper and that car served its purpose well. i would have kept it but with a baby on the way i wanted power locks and locking windows. oh and remote start and and and and and and and and...


----------



## HiDesertMLB (Oct 24, 2012)

2009 smart car. I'm a distance commuter, and the smart car's transmission went south at around 48k. I posted about my transmission experience. Needless to say, there was a "smart" salesman that took the thread out of control (no joke):
Transmission noise (whine)? - Smart Car of America Forums : Smart Car Forum


Extremely pleased with my Chevy after a year of ownership, and look forward to owning it for a long time.


----------



## Clump (Oct 22, 2012)

I traded a 2009 Jeep Wrangler Rubicon. I really liked my Jeep, but using it for my 60+ mile daily commute was REALLY expensive. Somebody above mentioned having a Rubi for a weekend warrior, which would be great. Maybe once the Cruze is paid off lol.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Wife made me get rid of my beloved 1992 Cadillac DeVille, still was in like new condition, but has this thing about riding in Cadillacs. Last good Cadillac made, all junk after that. Got $2,200 for it, not much below retail price, plus needed the garage space. Can only park three vehicles and didn't want to leave my baby outside.

Jay Leno doesn't have that problem. 

Caddy was also my towing vehicle, I committed a major sin by putting on a hidden trailer hitch on my 88 Supra so I can haul my leaves to the dumb. Won't let you burn those anymore.

I hate selling cars, people come over crying they need a good car and want to buy it for ten bucks a week and tell me they are good for it. Just reply, I am not a bank.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

My 04 Camry (RIP) very comfortable...but ugly damnit


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> My 04 Camry (RIP) very comfortable...but ugly damnit


 At least yours didn't have a big scrape down the side of it...or did it?!

I passed down my 1998 Volvo S70 T5 to my younger brother. I loved that car to death, but it will be mine again some day...and parked in a garage.


----------



## danogg (Nov 16, 2011)

Handed down my 2007 Pontiac G5 to my step daughter who had just got her license. Great car...but lovey new Cruze better


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

2002 Saturn SC2 coupe. 1.9L DOHC 5-speed. Quick little go-getter! Until I acquired some rod knock.. oops, time to go.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

2001 Nissan Altima SE
Had this car for 4 years, got it back in 2008 when I traded in my 93 Olds Cutlass Coupe. It was either dump a bunch of $$ in the Altima to redo the suspension and all new tires, and new driver side CV axle or use it towards a down payment on a new car. That poor Altima.. It got hit so many times. The front end will never have been right on that thing again. It also had no paint on the hood, it just peeled off one day. Turned all grey. 4 years and 80k miles later, it was traded off at 135k miles.

When I got it:









When I got rid of it..


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

AkotaHsky said:


> 2001 Nissan Altima SE
> Had this car for 4 years, got it back in 2008 when I traded in my 93 Olds Cutlass Coupe. It was either dump a bunch of $$ in the Altima to redo the suspension and all new tires, and new driver side CV axle or use it towards a down payment on a new car. That poor Altima.. It got hit so many times. The front end will never have been right on that thing again. It also had no paint on the hood, it just peeled off one day. Turned all grey. 4 years and 80k miles later, it was traded off at 135k miles.
> 
> When I got it:
> ...



That is how a car is meant to be ;-) well not really but it had a good running.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

iKermit said:


> That is how a car is meant to be ;-) well not really but it had a good running.


It did have a good run. Lots of memories. That poor thing was beat to **** though. It'd do 125 topped out. I took great care of it mechanically.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I traded my 2007 Honda Civic EX sedan.The Civic was too small of a car for me and the MPG was not that great! My Cruze rides and drives much better and better MPG. Very happy with my decision! As I said before, as soon as I get an automatic car I look for my next manual transmission car ergo I bought a 6 speed and I love the shifting gate of the Cruze even though the first time I drove it I put in 6th gear to back up.(LOL) That is where Reverse is on 5 speeds.


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

I sold my 2004 Subaru WRX, fun car, very fast - 5 speed, all-wheel drive. Great in the winter with blizzaks. 
Got 12K for it, bought my 2012 Cruze LS for 15K so that was a good trade up for the money.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

2006 Subaru Legacy GT Wagon. Absolutely loved that car but driving 400 miles a week did NOT love the gas mileage. If I wouldn't have moved so far away from work I would probably still have it.


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Traded the wifes 03 PT Cruiser, thank god that will be gone soon. Never, ever, ever buy something because the wife thinks it is cute lol.


@#[email protected]# Chrysler and their rinky dink parts/assembly.


----------



## wayztr (Oct 8, 2012)

Traded in a sweet 2002 Pontiac Grand Prix GTP. Owned it for close to four years. A great car up until the end when I had to put 4K into it for everything from intake gasket to plugs to catalytic converter flex pipe. Just couldn't bear the thought of losing that four grand on a ten year old car, so got it back in trade for the brand new Cruze LT RS. Sure, I hate having a car payment, but I do love the security of the warranty. Helps me sleep at night. 

BTW, here's a photo. This is the special 40th Anniversary edition - special paint, special interior, special wheels.


----------



## Subic (May 6, 2012)

Traded sold nothing. I wanted a third car that got good MPG.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Traded my 2002 Camaro 35th anniversary edition with its 5.7 engine and ram air. After all the years it was time for something different and a gas saver. Got a great deal for it since they had buyers already looking for that Car model. Got the Cruze LTZ/RS.


----------



## inkspot1967 (Sep 10, 2012)

i traded in my 2008 mini cooper s convertible , i really loved my cooper and it was a total absolute blast to drive ,but over time it was just getting smaller and smaller feeling to me and really couldnt put anyone in the back and the truck well lets say what trunk.


----------



## Mattburgess (May 29, 2012)

I traded a 2004 chevy cavalier 5 speed with 98000 miles. Dealer gave me 2600 for it plus 3000 in other sales twards my 12 eco auto.. Its a 39 month lease that costs me $175 a month. After i can buy it for 11, 500 or jump in something else..


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

Got rid of my 05 Trailblazer. Biggest POS that I've ever owned. I had it for three years and in that time it went through four thermostats and numerous other CELs. By time I abandoned it at the dealership it also needed a new fan clutch, wheel hub bearing and an exhaust. After several hours of fighting the dealership over financing they gave me $4000 for it. I miss the storage of it and that's about it. Love the Cruze and the mpgs that I'm getting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 2012cruzer (Oct 2, 2012)

I traded in a 2008 Chevy HHR put car in park one day and the car would not shut off. A major design flaw in shifter fought with GM and they fixed it. I hope this problem doesn't happen to the Chevy Cruze.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

Traded a 2007 BMW 328i with 45k Sport package and Cold weather Package. 

Worst mistake I ever made. Unfortunately my Cruze has been one problem after another.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

cmackvr6 said:


> Traded a 2007 BMW 328i with 45k Sport package and Cold weather Package.
> 
> Worst mistake I ever made. Unfortunately my Cruze has been one problem after another.


You crazy


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

cmackvr6 said:


> Traded a 2007 BMW 328i with 45k Sport package and Cold weather Package.
> 
> Worst mistake I ever made. Unfortunately my Cruze has been one problem after another.



Am i reading this right? I guess to save on Maint?


----------



## Cavere (Sep 11, 2011)

I gave my modded out 2006 xterra to my girlfriend and she sold her pos 03 ford focus for a grand. I love that xterra but the gas mileage was brutal for my long drives.


----------



## SilverIce 2LT (Oct 24, 2012)

I traded in my 04 F150 with a 6inch lift and 37in tires. Also had straight pipes and a bunch of other mods. Miss the truck everyday but love the Cruze and is a much better daily driver


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> You crazy


I agree. Haha.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Am i reading this right? I guess to save on Maint?


Nope. Maintenance really wasn't an issue. The newer BMW's don't require much at all. I had a bumper to bumper warranty to 100k miles too!

I traded it because it was my wifes car and I was driving my Silverado. But, when my commute changed from 5 miles to 30 miles (one-way) my wife started driving the truck and I drove the BMW. So, I decided before I racked up the miles on the BMW, we should get out from under it before the blue book dropped to the point where we would be upside down. It got 22mpg average and it required premium gas. If it was an M3, I would have said it was worth it, but I didn't think a 328i was worth the extra $$$ at the time. I got the Cruze to lower my payment and save money on gas. Plus, i don't care how many miles I rack up on the Cruze. But, it must have been built on a Friday. Problem after problem so far at 13k miles.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I traded a 1999 Commodore S 5 speed manual 3.8l V6 with Duel Fuel (Would run on either petrol or LPG). Really cheap on fuel as I used mainly LPG with just enough petrol use to keep the fuel system from clogging up. This is the car that the Pontiac GTO was based on. My son has a Station Wagon version with LS1 and 6 speed manual.
View attachment 8390


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

I traded my 2001 VW passat 5 speed. loved that thing but maintenance and repairs were killing me and my wallet. Also traded a 2012 HD superglide which I won on a $100 raffle ticket. If i had a newer car and not the VW that was in good running order and needed no repairs I would have kept the bike in a heart beat. Here's a pic of both.














only pictures i have on my computer right now. have a better pic of the bike on my phone and not sure if i have any other pictures of my car. That pic was after i hit a deer going 50 miles an hour, **** thing came out of nowhere


----------



## pjade1 (Oct 25, 2012)

I traded in my 2009 Honda Civic Hybrid. It got great gas mileage but the hybrid battery went bad on me. It was still under warranty but they had a class action law suit on them because a lot of those hybrid batteries were going bad. I traded it in a few days after it was installed. I think it would have only lasted another 3 yrs and then I would have a $2K or more repair bill for the battery. I have had my 2012 Cruze LTZ w/RS package since early Feb and I like it a lot better than my Civic Hybrid. It is more comfortable, drives better, has better features, looks better and the mileage is less than 10MPG difference than my hybrid. I'd take this any day over the Honda.


----------



## MD5335 (Oct 16, 2012)

I traded at 2011 Mailibu LTZ 4 banger. I had bought it as a used rental car and, while I liked how it drove and its features, it turned out to like being at the Chevy dealer more than it liked pulling me around. Mostly transmission stuff and a mysterious surging problem. Since I drive LOTS of miles, it made sense, at least to me, to get something more economical and (I hope) more reliable. I miss the heated seats, more planted road manners, and auto-climate control. I don't miss being towed in with my car full of luggage, sitting in the Chevy dealer waiting room, or driving dirty loaner vehicles from Enterprise. The dealer treated me well--the car did not.


It was on the Malibu's last 10 day stay at the Chevy dealer, that I drove a 2012 Cruze LT automatic for the first time. I liked it which lead to my decision.


----------



## a_guy1948 (Sep 24, 2012)

Wasn't a trade as my 2005 Cobalt was declared totaled by the insurance company after an "incident" with a semi on I-95 near Richmond while visiting the mother-in-law. $4000 worth of damage and the insurance gave me $5000 for it. Used as dp on the 2012 Cruze....absolutely loving it so far!


----------



## fastdriver (Jan 7, 2011)

Turned in my 2008 Malibu LTZ with 17,000 miles and a new transmission at 16,000 miles! Someone got a nice clean car with a new tranny!


----------



## ccb40 (Aug 9, 2012)

i traded in a 2005 Chevy Colorado pickup with severe rear damage to the bed and bumpers;(they just gave me a $1000 for it.i was hoping for more.it still ran good anyway.


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

1999 Bonneville SE. Got 1800 for it because I think my dealership was giving me a break. Hopefully I'll see some of that in my tax returns lol. She was past her time definately.

Severe rusting underneath from good old fasioned New England weather is what did her in. It was randomly stalling in the middle of the road, had all kinds of wiring issues, I had the trani done, catalytic (sp?) converter, airbag sensor, some brakes.. you name it I did it. I think I even had some rodents nests in there. I loved that car. I tried everything I could to save her.

Now I have a shiny new Cruze. I'm happier than I've ever been and a heck of alot more confident on the road than I ever was in the past 5 years.


----------



## Scarecrow26 (May 27, 2012)

Traded 2005 Ford F150, it was a P.O.S. Something was always wrong with it and gas was horrible burnt a hole in my pocket.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

One day a 2005 Honda City was in my carport










next day a 2011 Cruze










We would probably still be driving the City. Great little Eco car. But we wanted something more comfortable for the daily commute. Now we will never go back to tiny Eco cars.


----------



## BerettaZ (Jul 1, 2012)

2010 Cobalt SS/TC. Miss the powertrain and suspension a lot...but the car was unfortunately a POS.


----------



## skiisme753 (Jun 21, 2012)

2001 S10 ZR2 rust bucket


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

2001 mercury cougar that I managed to limp into the dealership, they gave me 500$ for it haha, though another dealer only offered me 100 bahahaha


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

BerettaZ said:


> 2010 Cobalt SS/TC. Miss the powertrain and suspension a lot...but the car was unfortunately a POS.


Same here except 2009. Only warranty item in 3 years was a shifter cable though. 

Cruze is quieter, more grown up but a lot less fun.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Thanks for kicking off this thread, HisandHers! It's been an interesting read, and I'll be sure to document all the honest Cruze feedback where the appropriate GM departments can view it. 

Katie (Assisting Stacy), Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## petey1170 (Oct 13, 2012)

Just traded in my 1999 Saab 9 5(142,000 miles) for 2013 Cruze LTZ RS-miss the power of the Saab but loving the better gas mileage I'm getting!


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

Traded in a 2001 Buick Century (110,000 miles) for a 2011 LTZ RS.


----------



## Lady12 (Sep 7, 2012)

Traded my 2009 Pontiac G6 with only 33000 miles. Somebody got a great deal! I wanted better mileage and a new 3 year warranty. I feel good about it and love driving it. Actually feels a lot like the Pontiac did, except no lumbar support.


----------



## rodneyiii (Oct 23, 2012)

I traded in my 2006 Dodge Charger SRT8 with 58K miles on it. It got about 16.5 mpg average around town but ran like a scalded ape! I've always been a V8 man but finally hit the half-century mark this month and something snapped. I loved the car and the looks I got while driving it but the gas mileage was no good. I got a 2013 Cruze 1LT with all option pkgs. The car drives great and the stereo hits pretty hard as well.


----------



## montess1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Traded in my 2007 Toyota Yaris for a 2013 1LT Cruzz, not misspelled check my avatar.I'm debating adding a letter R to the end for a CRUZZR. I hope I still get close to the Yaris mileage but over all it's good so far.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Sold my 2002 Monte Carlo LS with 110k, then bought a 2012 Cruze 1LT turbo. Only looked back a few times lol.


----------



## pezhead444 (May 10, 2013)

_I traded in a 2004 MINI Cooper S with 109,000 miles on it. A/C Compressor went and that was going to cost around $850 to replace. _


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

pezhead444 said:


> _I traded in a 2004 MINI Cooper S with 109,000 miles on it. A/C Compressor went and that was going to cost around $850 to replace. _


Those are so much fun to race around... make a new thread and introduce yourself man!


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

2007 Cobalt. My Cobalt was in the shop so I had a Cruze as a loaner. Lets just say when I got my Cobalt back and couldn't handle the downgrade in appearance!


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Sold 2007 Malibu Maxx LT with 68k miles. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough, I hated it. Notorious for its generation suspension clunks, slow for a 3.5 V6 with poor MPG to boot, boring archaic 4 speed automatic. The day I sold it, took delivery of my factory ordered 2013 Cruze Eco manual. Its just as fast as the Malibu was(butt tested and magazines agree), and I went from averaging 24 MPG, to 40 MPG(currently trending up!).


----------



## SeanKruze (May 15, 2013)

'06 Impala SS 94K miles, electric blue, black leather interior. Was definitely one of my favorite cars. My wife got her '13 Cruze in February and i liked driving it. Such a light comfortable car. I do miss the Impala sometimes.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

2005 Expedition Fully loaded, and guzzler of gas. Was averaging 13.5 MPG, same driving in the Cruze were getting 29 MPG.


----------



## rb343 (Mar 18, 2013)

2007 Impala with 111,000 miles. Needed some front end work and the trans was shifting strange. Didn't need the extra room the Impala had just to get me to and from work. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lady12 (Sep 7, 2012)

2009 Pontiac G6. Just wanted better mileage and a new warranty. Plus there's always new bells and whistles on a new car. I told my kids I traded because the Pontiac was dirty. Lol.


----------



## Rauen (Apr 27, 2013)

2007 suzuki reno with 5,000 negative equity. That 5k is the only reason I'm in the ls


----------



## caughron01 (Mar 25, 2013)

2006 Trailblazer LT 96,000 Miles Loved it but not enough to keep at 13mpg....


----------



## TopazLTZ (Mar 18, 2013)

I will be selling my 1998 Lexus ES300 with 152k, I cant wait because the MPG sucks and its one problem after another. I only get about 15-16 city and 20-21 mixed driving. Right now it is in the shop and has been for about three weeks now. The whole steering system is ruined. At least they let me get a 2013 ES350 STRIPPER model for 75 bucks a week. I hope this Cruze is worth it... I would always tell myself that I would never drive anything but a Toyota after I rolled my 2008 Camry SE and my family has never driven anything other than Toyotas except the 2009 Charger Sxt my mom had and that was junk!! My dad traded his 2011 Camry XLE v6 fully loaded with 117k miles in for a 2012 Camry and got 13k for it. Not too bad, considering the high miles. Nothing went wrong ever.


----------



## Rochas (May 27, 2013)

I traded my MY00 Subaru Liberty RX (220,000 km) as it was getting too expensive to maintain.









for a MY14 Holden Cruze SRi T1.6 hatch


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

I got rid of my 1998 VW TDI diesel with 350.000 km on it. The body was finished , the only good thing was the engine.Got my 2013 ECO May 15.


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

2004 Trailblazer is what I traded in for my Cruze 169,000 miles and I didn't tell them about how the trans was about ready to go 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

2005 Pontiac Sunfire hated the **** out of that car 120000 miles got $700 trade in.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

A 2008 Chevy Cobalt 2LT sold it to a friend for 11k.


----------



## txcruze (Apr 1, 2013)

Traded in my 2010 base vette with 6500 miles Loved the car. But with my daughter going to a Texas University, pay change at work and other priorities I had to let the vette go. A coworker has a Cruze and I always liked it. I hope to get into a C7 vette or ZL1 Camaro in the future.


----------



## sublime1996525 (May 9, 2013)

I am trying to sell my 04 Volvo S60R. It's a fun car and I like the AWD but the gas mileage could be better.


----------



## vmaxed (Jan 17, 2012)

We traded in a 2011 Honda Civic ccasion14:


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Sold my '02 Excursion Limited V10 with 132,500 on it. Put 48k on it in five years, and it never once let me down. But as the fourth owner with the first being Hertz, it wasn't up to my perfect standards. I did a lot to fix things through the years though.

I stopped driving it in April of last year and started to pull my mods off of it to put on my mom's Excursion, which I'm slowly working to pay her off for. I drove that one instead of mine too for those few months, since it hadn't been on the road in a quite a few months. It joined the family brand new on 9/2/05 and I'm responsible for over 90% of the maintenance and care of it, so it is pretty darn near a perfect show truck despite being slightly modded.

I couldn't bring myself to trade the black '02 in. I didn't want to take that kind of financial hit, but more importantly, I needed to know who would continue to enjoy it. I did successfully sell it locally to a great guy who I think will take care of it like I did. He's literally about five miles away and I've driven by a few times just because. I passed him on the road a couple weeks ago and he did have it all shined up, which from what I could tell, were very close to my standards.

I put the deposit on the Cruze the (Thursday) night after I took deposit on the Excursion, sold the Excursion that Saturday morning, and picked up the Cruze that following Monday evening. Despite being a little emotional, I haven't regretted it once.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## coastlvr (May 24, 2013)

A 2007 Prius that got 42 mpg! Boy am i SORRY!!


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

coastlvr said:


> A 2007 Prius that got 42 mpg! Boy am i SORRY!!


Sorry for getting rid of your Prius or sorry you ever drove that horrible thing. I can get better in town then they can and my look 100 x better.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

traded in a 2005 Nissan Sentra 1.8 with 105000 miles on it.. for my cruze eco..


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Traded in my 2010 GLK350 Mercedes ... yes I down graded but my commute got insane so the Benz had to go. I am now ready for another one though, I gave the Cruze to my lady


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

The money I had in my special vehicle account that did make some interest rather than giving that money back to the banks. Also grew buy searching the internet for the best car part prices and also doing all the maintenance myself. Could add another $4,000 to that by not paying for extended warranties. Having that old GM card really helped.

Driving sanely also helps in reducing maintenance costs, ironic the number of people that slam their brakes at a stop sign, then slam their gas pedal to get moving again. Seem to get there just as quick without pounding the death out of my vehicles. If you want your ABS to last, will change the fluid at least once every three years.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Traded in a 2000 Saturn SL that I drove almost 200K miles. Her name was Mary. She had manual steering, manual windows, manual locks, manual transmission, manual everything. Only options were A/C and an AM/FM radio. She never let me down, and never had a major problem - even had the original clutch. And I usually got about 42 mpg on the freeway. Got as high as 50 a couple times. I only traded it in because it was time for me to upgrade. Someone else will probably get another 100K miles on it. 

My new Cruze is a HUGE upgrade, and hopefully it will be just as reliable. I test drove it because Chevy offered me a $50 gift card if I took a test drive. I loved the Cruze the minute I sat in it. It's amazing to me that the Cruze is a bigger car with a smaller engine, but it has more power and gets about the same gas mileage. Good design. 

There are a couple things I liked better on the Saturn. I liked that it had a valet key so that parking assistants couldn't open the trunk. It had folding back seats just like the Cruze, but it also had sliding metal bars on the back of the seats to lock them in place and make the trunk completely secure when necessary. It had a remote trunk opener by the drivers seat that could be turned off using a switch in the trunk. I would also prefer to have a regular old key lock on the trunk. It's also strange to me that the basic AM/FM stereo in the Saturn sounded better than the Pioneer Premium sound in the Cruze. It also had better cup holders, a bigger arm rest, and more storage spaces. I will miss Mary, but I am already happily transitioning to the new Cruze.


----------



## ls3c6 (Oct 15, 2011)

2002 Jetta GLS 1.8t 5AT, decent car but miles and repairs were adding up and since i'm the wrenchhand I got my own cars to work on


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Before my first Cruze I traded a 2004 Impala LS. I loved the ride, room, and power, but it was getting up in miles and in-town mileage with the 3.8L V6 was poor, especially in the winter.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

I traded my 05 Tahoe... I still miss it. but I am still happy with my Cruze


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

Traded in a 2007 Chevy Cobalt 2LT (100,000 mi). Liked the car, but I always regretted not being able to afford the SS/SC (out when I bought the Cobalt). I was actually holding out for a Cruze SS, but that ship seemed to have sailed, so I jumped on the diesel. So far its been the best decision of my life (car wise).


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

Sold the 1996 Chevy Blazer (150,000 miles) that I had owned since I was a senior in high school. It was indestructible and had great cargo room (hauled all kinds of big stuff like couches, a dishwasher, a clothes dryer, etc.), but the gas mileage was not that great (19-21 MPG) and I have a 50 mile round trip commute every day at my current job. Replaced it with a blue 2012 Cruze 1LT, and have hauled a few large items in that so far, but no couches or dishwashers


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

I still have my prior car, 2000 Olds Intrigue. (Bought when new and put 219K on it) I may continue to put a little money in it for a few more years, and drive it as my in-town beater for Wal*Mart trips or visiting my rental properties to do minor repairs. It still drives nice but the 4th gear does not work, so it can't match the fuel economy of the Cruze.


----------



## Sanjay Collins (Jun 25, 2013)

I had a 2005 Monte Carlo SS with the supercharged 3800 II L67, had around 75,000 miles. It was a fun car for sure, always miss the whine. It had a ZZP 2.25" stainless power log, ZZP ceramic coated crossover pipe, ZZP 2.5" stainless downpipe, ZZP 2.5" stainless cat-back, ZZP 180 t-stat, Cold Air Inductions CAI, 3.4" pulley, and Autolite 104 sparkies. Had it custom dyno tuned here in town. Same shop and dyno Vince uses for the Trifecta tunes. The tranny was failing so I jumped into a Cruze.


----------



## RWise (Sep 23, 2013)

I traded a 2009 Chevy HHR LS Automatic with 50,000 miles on it. It was a great vehicle but wanted a Cruze. I miss all the space I had to haul things with but Love my Cruze 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## dingosmitty (Mar 17, 2014)

This put me back in the market for a new car. My 9 year old son was in the back seat. Thankfully the lady that ran the stop sign hit forward of the front passenger tire. She was traveling around 60 mph. A second later and she could have hit the back door where he was sitting. As far as wrecks go. This one couldn't have turned out better. No one was seriously injured.


----------



## Tatsu_oz (Feb 6, 2014)

Sold a 2012 UB Kia Rio. Great economical litlle car but I treat myself to a new car every two years so it was time go. Wanted somthing a bit more 'Fun' this time around.


----------



## SVKB (Mar 2, 2014)

2005 GMC Envoy SLT extended edition. It had every option available but we both hated that thing right from the get go. Bought it against my gut instinct! (I'll never do that again) Finally quit on us one night with a MAF throttle position code and I decided that was the straw that broke the camels back so to speak and we traded it 2 days later. So far we are getting approx 2.5 times the fuel economy that we did in the Envoy!!!


----------



## McNeo (Dec 17, 2013)

I had a 2002 Taurus that finally died. Only reason I got a new car in the middle of winter.

The Chevy dealer didn't want my Taurus, neither did anyone on Craigslist. Ended up selling the Taurus about 6 weeks later to an auction house.


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

I traded in a 2011 Silverado 6.2L with the Max Trailering Package. Loved the engine in that truck. The power was incredible! The sad thing is that my Cruze's fit and finish is better on just about everything. The Cruze was 19k the Silverado 36k. Very happy with the Cruze though.


----------



## randyz (Mar 18, 2014)

HisandHers said:


> I was just wondering what kinds of cars people traded or sold to get a Cruze.I traded my 2011 Honda Civic LX coupe.The Civic was a great little car but I just got tired of only having 2 doors.My Cruze rides and drives much better than the Civic and the seats are much more comfortable.
> My wife traded her 2005 PT Cruiser.I didnt think she would ever get rid of that car but she saw an advertisement for the Cruze on TV and fell in love with it.


I traded a 2010 GMC Canyon SLT Black Z-71 V-8


----------



## rayray718 (Oct 14, 2013)

I traded in my 2000 Olds Alero that had 185k miles on her. Loving my 2011 Cruze!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Cruze Fan (Mar 19, 2014)

Traded in my 99 Cavalier that had over 242k on it & bought a new 14 Cruze LS which is my 1st Cruze i've ever bought last week from a dealer over in Boise Idaho, even though the fuel economy so far isn't quite like i'd hoped for i'm so far liking my new Cruze. Hoping to get the cruise control installed on her later this week since the car didn't come with cruise control already installed


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Zenturi said:


> I still have my prior car, 2000 Olds Intrigue. (Bought when new and put 219K on it) I may continue to put a little money in it for a few more years, and drive it as my in-town beater for Wal*Mart trips or visiting my rental properties to do minor repairs. It still drives nice but the 4th gear does not work, so it can't match the fuel economy of the Cruze.


I loved the Intrigues. They looked cool and were great to drive. I had one with chrome wheels, sunroof and heated seats. It looked great.


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

Bought a 2014 2LT _Red Hot_ Cruze, 5-weeks ago, when my 2005 Chevy Venture minivan died, with 167,000+ miles.

...I loved that van.


----------



## Trojahn (Mar 23, 2014)

Traded in my 2005 Ram DAytona, the gas was killing me... sad to see it go, but love the 38 mpg i'm getting now


----------



## shychi13 (Mar 20, 2014)

I traded in my 2005 scion tc for my 2014 cruze LT.
I loved my Tc and the way I had it fixed up. But when you have to carry around a 1 yr old and 3yr old , a 2door just isnt practical anymore =/ but can't go wrong with a new car.. love how it handles IMO better then the TC


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Sold my 2002 GMC Envoy SLT while I waited for my car to be built. Looked great and the design aged very well, inside and out. Had the 4.2L Vortec inline 6, probably the smoothest running engine I've experienced, never could feel it running at all. It was a lazy person's car, had auto climate control, rain sensing automatic windshield wipers, automatic headlights, power seats with 2 memory settings, air suspension, bose radio (with CD and cassette lol) leather, whole dash was soft touch... Very hight tech ride for it's day I think.

Here it is before I sold it:


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

1996 honda civic ex - 132,000 miles in 2011


----------



## mikee1978 (Feb 17, 2013)

Hated to do it, but traded in my 03 mustang gt convertible. Loved that car but with a 160 mile commute to work 4 days a week, it just wasnt practical.


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

Traded in my 2012 Aventador in for my cruze the mpgs are worth it tho 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

2011 Mitsubishi Lancer Evolution X 

Traded it due to additional job responsibilities and traveling a lot more. (No time to truley enjoy the car for what it was and I now commute 300+ miles a week)


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I traded my 2006 Kia Rio with 120k, bad shocks and 4 brand new tires each with a freshly made flat spot. 

They didn't drive it until after we started signing stuff. The guy comes in and tells our sales guy, "that car is f-ed up!" and my wife and i started rolling with laughter.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I traded a gas station for my cruze


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Technicely, a stack of paper sheets with pictures of dead Presidents and the first Postmaster (memory serves) on them in the form of a personal check.
It became car number eleven.

Rob


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

2006 cobalt LT coupe w/sport package, sold it after the timing chain tensioner broke and dropped my valves into the block....kinda sucked, loved that car!! So I got my victory red cruze RS in memory of my cobalt lol oh yeah, sold the cobalt for. 1,400 and used that to pay off the grand I owed on the loan and used the $400 as a down payment on the cruze.


----------



## tonygriz (Mar 22, 2014)

I traded a 2005 Cobalt with 72K miles on it.


----------

